# Lizardmen tatic



## SlannKnowBest (Mar 25, 2012)

Hey I am REALLY new to the game/website. I only picked up the book a week ago, so if this is a weird question sorry lol.

Is a Slann worth taking?
If you take one is it best to take temple guard's?

My friends play usually 5000 point games "which is why I ask the next few question"

If I take lord kroak and another slann should I take a few skink priests. Since lord kroak can cast his spell multiple times in one turn and I can use a skink priest on either side off the board to get in close with out risking my Kroak I can mass the effect off the spell. Is this a good plan or?

Also is it a generall good idea to use priests for this or are the kind of not worth it?


----------



## Tim/Steve (Jan 25, 2009)

Best advice I can give is to start small- 5000pt games are massive, and are really just too big to learn how to play the game. I would try to get your friends to play some 1.5, 2 or 2.5k games with you to help you learn the rules, how to use your army and what you want to include.

Slaan are definitely worth taking, they are among the most powerful characters in the game and any large lizard army should have one. By 5k I would probably include a 2nd slaan for access to wider selection of spells and backup in case one dies.
Temple guard aren't as good as they used to be bt the are still fairly awesome. They are well worth taking if you have a slaan and are pretty good options on their own. 

Kroak can't send his spell through a skink priest... as good as the Channel (now changed to Vassal) rule is it only works for magic missiles, which kinda sucks since there really aren't that many magic missiles anymore. Most of the most damaging spells are just 'direct damage' which is different.


----------



## Hasnat (Apr 15, 2012)

Yeah, if you haven't played that much before, then 5000 points is too big a game. And Slann are worth taking, oh yes! At 5000 points, it might be an idea to take two, or take Kroak because of his awesome spell.


----------

